# My "don't tell my husband" haul!  ;)



## Lucky13mjo (May 5, 2008)

I may have gotten a little carried away. But, it was purchased in 2 different trips over the past week.......
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Dazzleglass:
Bare Necessity
Money, Honey
Spanking Rich
Date Night
Love Alert
Steppin' Out
Comet Blue

Naughty Nautical:
Party Mate l/s
Ahoy, There! l/s
Buoy-O-Buoy l/s
Port Red l/s
Love knot l/g
Ensign l/g
Bateaux l/g
Shore Leave e/s
Illegal Cargo e/s
Meet The Fleet e/s
Greyprint e/l
Mutiny pigment

Others:
Buttery/Blonde Taupe Brow Shader
MSF (medium)
Studio Touch-Up Stick Corrector (NW20)
Waveline Fluidline
Amber Ember Creamstick l/l
Pink Treat Creamstick l/l
Sublime Culture Creamstick l/l
217 brush


----------



## purrtykitty (May 5, 2008)

Awesome haul!!  I won't say anything!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (May 5, 2008)

I won't say if you share!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (May 6, 2008)

Awesome Haul! You sound just like me!! i love the title.


----------



## coachkitten (May 6, 2008)

Wow that is a great haul!  I am so envious of your goodies!


----------



## newagetomatoz (May 6, 2008)

Holy crap!!  That is such a fabulous haul!!  Don't worry--my lips are sealed! lol  Enjoy!!


----------



## melliquor (May 6, 2008)

I am so jealous of the Dazzleglasses.  I can't wait to pick up a few of those.  Awesome haul.  Don't worry... my lips are sealed!!!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (May 6, 2008)

Wow! Now that's a haul!!! My lips are sealed!


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 6, 2008)

now that is an awesome haul! I wouldn't tell my hubby either


----------



## Brittni (May 6, 2008)

OMG lol


----------



## makeupNdesign (May 6, 2008)

Fabulous haul! And I love the name "don't tell my husband" haul--that's got my name written all over it


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 6, 2008)

Thats on serious haul! Enjoy


----------



## MisaMayah (May 6, 2008)

my my my!!!! huni I seriously envy your haul! I miss doing big hauls,lol.  I hope you enjoy all of it


----------



## panther27 (May 6, 2008)

Love it!!Nice haul-I got a lot of the same stuff it is so beautiful-enjoy!!Also, I love your avatar that is so adorable.


----------



## mreichert (May 6, 2008)

Holy Canoli!!! What a great haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm jealous of all those dazzleglasses- I LOVE them!


----------



## Lizzie (May 6, 2008)

That's one magnificent haul!


----------



## nikki (May 6, 2008)




----------



## christineeee_ (May 7, 2008)

wow, awesome haul!!


----------



## sofabean (May 7, 2008)

i am so jealous! lol


----------



## shellybells82 (May 9, 2008)

holy moly! thats a haul!!!  i think every one of my hauls is a "dont tell my husband" haul  lol


----------



## bebedawl (May 11, 2008)

Fantastic haul - my lips are sealed.


----------



## stv578 (May 11, 2008)

Wow, that's a serious haul!  Enjoy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I won't say a thing, because that's what I call all of my hauls, lol!


----------

